# لتكوني المرأة الفاضلة وتسعدي زوجك ونفسك وأولادك



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*
  لتكوني المرأة الفاضلة وتسعدي زوجك ونفسك وأولادك

ليس في العالم كله مكان يضاهي البيت السعيد جمالاً وراحة. فأينما سافرنا، وأن حللنا، لا نجد أفضل من البيت الذي تخيم عليه ظلال السعادة.

والبيت السعيد هو ذلك البيت الذي لا خصام فيه ولا نزاع.. الذي لا يُسمع فيه الكلام اللاذع القاسي، ولا النقد المرير. هو البيت الذي يأوي إليه أفراد الأسرة فيجدون فيه الراحة والهدوء والطمأنينة.

وتقع المسؤولية في خلق السعادة البيئية على الوالدين. ولكننا أردنا هذا المقال أن نبين كيف تستطيع المرأة بذكائها وحكمتها أن تسعد زوجها و من ثم تسعد بيتها.


وهذه هي نصائح من أجلكِ أنتِ حتى تصبحين مرأة فاضلة وهي طريقك لـ إسعاد زوجك

1- تذكري أنك أنتِ مسؤولة عن إسعاد زوجك وأولادك. " امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ .......تراقب طرق اهل بيتها ولا تأكل خبز الكسل . يقوم اولادها ويطوّبونها . زوجها ايضا فيمدحها "

2- لا تحمِّلي زوجك ما يفوق طاقته؛ فلا تحشري رغباتك ولا تكدسي طلباتك مرة واحدة، حتى لا يرهق زوجك فيهرب منك. وإذا أصررت على مطالبك الكثيرة، فقد يرفضها جميعاً ويرفضك أنت رفضاً تاماً.

3- لا تكلفيه أن يتحلى مرة واحدة بكل الصفات التي تشتهين أن تجتمع فيه؛ فمن النادر جداً أن تجتمع كل تلك الصفات في شخص واحد.

4- حين يتزوج رجل امرأة، يتعلق بصورتها الحلوة كما رآها في الواقع، ويودّ أن يحفظ لها هذه الصورة سليمة صافية ساحرة طوال حياته، فلا تشوّهي صورتك التي في ذهنه. حافظي على جمالك وأناقتك، ونضرة صحتك، ورشاقة حركاتك، وحلاوة حديثك، ولا تتحدثي بصوت أجش، ولا ترددي ألفاظاً سوقية هابطة، وإذا تخليتِ عن هذه السمات النسوية المطلوبة، أو أهملت شيئاً منها، هبطت صورتك في نظر زوجك، وابتعدت أنت عن الصورة النسوية الرائعة التي ينشدها كل رجل في امرأته.

5- حافظي على نقاءك، و إحفظي نفسك وجسدك من نظر الغرباء ونظراتهم الغريبة - لا تفعلي شيء يثير الأخرين - فإن زوجك يغار عليكِ ويحرص على أن لا يراكِ أحد بنظرة شهوانية - وإعلمي إنك غالية وأميرة - وجسدك فقط لزوجك. وليس من حق أحد أن يرى غير المسموح به.

6-تجملي لزوجك قبل أن يأتي إلى البيت في المساء، فيراكِ في أحسن حال . البسي ثوباً نظيفاً لائقاً، واستعملي من العطور ما يحب، ضعي على صدرك شيئاً من الحلي التي أهداها إليك، فهو يحب أن يرى أثر هداياه عليك، وكوني كما لو كنت في زيارة إحدى صديقاتك أو قريباتك.

7- لا تنشغلي بأعمال البيت عن زوجك، فتظهر كل أعمال الطهي والتنظيف والترتيب عندما يأتي الزوج إلى بيته متعباً مرهقاً. فلا يراك إلا في المطبخ، أو في ثياب التنظيف والعمل! قومي بهذه الأعمال في غيابه.

8- رتبي بيتك على أحسن حال. غيّري من ترتيب غرفة الجلوس من حين لآخر. ضعي لمساتك الفنية في انتقاء مواضع اللوحات أو قطع التزيين وغيرها.

9- لا تتحسري على العاطفة الملتهبة، ومشاعر الحب الفياضة وأحلام اليقظة التي كنت تعيشين فيها قبل الزواج، فهي تهدأ بعد الزواج وتتحول إلى عاطفة هادئة متزنة.

10- إذا كان الرجل هو صاحب الكلمة الأولى في العلاقة الزوجية، فأنت المسؤولة عن النجاح والتوافق والانسجام في الزواج، ومهما بلغتِ من علم وثقافة، ومنصب وسلطان، ارضخي لزوجك والجئي إليه، ولا تصطدمي معه في الرأي، واهتمي في مناقشاتك معه بأن تتبادلي الأفكار مع زوجك تبادلاً فعلياً، فتفاعل الآراء المثمر خير من استقطابها استقطاباً مدمراً.

11- أشعري زوجك دائماً بمشاركتك له في مشاعره وأفراحه، وهمومه وأحاسيسه. أشعريه أنه يحيا في جنة هادئة ، حتى يتفرغ للعمل والإبداع والإنتاج مما يجعل حياته حافلة مثمرة.

12- جرّبي الكلام الحلو المفيد، والابتسامة المشرقة المضيئة، والفكاهة المنعشة، والبشاشة الممتعة، وابتعدي عن الحزن والغم، والهذر واللغو، والعبوس والتجّهم، والكآبة والاكتئاب.

13- أظهري لزوجك مهارتك وبراعتك وتفوقك على سائر النساء، وسيزداد تمسك زوجك بك، واعتزازه بصفاتك الشخصية، حين تتقنين كل شيء تعملينه.

14- لا تضيّعي وقتك في ثرثرات هاتفية مع صاحباتك، أو في قراءة مجلات تافهة تتحدث عن أخبار الممثلين والممثلات، والمغنين والمغنيات، وفي قراءة قصص الحب والعلاقات الغرامية والأوهام؛ فما أكثر تلك المجلات في أيامنا، وما أكثر النساء اللواتي يقضين معظم أوقاتهن في قراءة تلك المجلات التافهة الهابطة. اختاري من المجلات ما يفيد ذهنك وعقلك وقلبك، وما يزيدك ثقافة وتعينك على حل مشاكل البيت والأولاد.

15- اختاري من برامج التلفاز ما يفيدك ويزيدك ثقافة وخبرة، ولا تضيعي وقتك في المسلسلات الهابطة والأفلام المائعة.

16- شجّعي زوجك على النشاط الرياضي والبدني خارج البيت. امشي معه إن أمكن واستمتعا بالهواء الطلق في عطلة نهاية الأسبوع وكلما سنحت الفرصة لذلك.

17- تخيّري الأوقات المناسبة لعرض مشاكل الأسرة ومناقشة حلها، إذ يصعب حل المشاكل قبل خروج زوجك للعمل في الصباح بسبب قلة الوقت، ولا تناقشي أي مشكلة عند عودته من عمله في المساء مرهقاً متعباً. ولعل المساء هو أفضل فترة لمناقشة المشاكل ومحاولة حلها، ولا تناقشي مشاكل الأبناء في حضورهم، حتى لا يشعروا أنهم أعباء ثقيلة عليك وعلى زوجك، وأنهم سبب الخلاف بين الوالدين.

18- لا تسرعي بالشكوى إلى زوجك بمجرد دخوله البيت من أمور تافهة مثل صراخ الأولاد، ولا تطلبي من زوجك أن يلعب دور الشرطي للأولاد، يقبض على المتهم ويحاكمه أو يضربه.

19- لا تنتقدي سلوك زوجك أمام أطفاله، ولا تستعملي ألفاظاً غير لائقة يرددها الأبناء من بعدها مثل " جاء البعبع " أو " وصل الهم "؛ فبعض النساء إن تكاسل ولدها في المذاكرة قالت له: " لن تنجح أبداً في حياتك فأنت كسول فاشل مثل أبيك "، وإذا مرض زوجها قللت من أهمية مرضه، وإن حدثها زوجها بقصة قاطعته قائلة: " لقد سمعتها من قبل.. "، وغير ذلك من الأمور التي قد تبدو تافهة ولكنها تحمل في طياتها الكثير من الآلام للزوج!!

20- حذار حذار من الإفراط في الغيرة و العتاب، وتجنبي التصرفات التي تؤجج غيرة زوجك، وتبلبل أفكاره.

21- إياك أن تغاري من حب زوجك لأمه وأبيه .
22- لا تنقلي مشاكل بيتك إلى أهلك، فتوغري صدور أهلك ضد زوجك. بل حلي تلك المشاكل بالتعاون مع زوجك.

23- لا تستعل على زوجك إذا ما كنت أغنى منه أو أعلى حسباً ونسباً أو أكثر ثقافة وعلماً، فلا يجوز استصغار الزوج وانتقاص قدره والتعالي عليه.

24.لا تمتنعي على زوجك في المعاشرة الزوجية.

25- حافظي على أموال زوجك، ولا تنفقي شيئاً من ماله إلا بإذنه.

26- إذا كنت من الأمهات العاملات، فلا تتصوري أن ما يحتاج إليه زوجك وأولادك هو المال وحده، فتغدق الأم عليهم المال تعويضاً عن تقصيرها في أداء مهامها الإنسانية. وهيهات هيهات أن يتساوى اللبن الصناعي مع لبن الأم الرباني الطبيعي، أو يتساوى حنان الخادمة مع حنان الأم.
27- لا تضجري من عمل زوجك، فإن أسوأ ما تصنع بعض النساء هو إعلان الضجر من عمل الزوج. والإعلان يكون عادة في خلق النكد، والدأب على الشكوى، واتهام الزوج بإهمالها، واللجوء إلى بيت أمها غضبى.

28. تذكري أن الزوج الذي اعتاد أن يرى أمه هي أول من تستيقظ من نومها ، ثم توقظ كل من في البيت بعد ذلك ، وتجهز لهم الفطور ، وتعاون الصغار في ارتداء ملابسهم ، لن يرضى بامرأة اعتادت أن تنام حتى الظهيرة .

29. تذكري أن البيت المملوء بالحب والسلام ، والتقدير المتبادل والاحترام، مع طعام مكون من كسرة خبز وماء ، خير من بيت مليء بالذبائح واللحوم وأشهى الطعام ، وهو مليء بالنكد والخصام !!

وكما قال الكتاب المقدس


 امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ . 

 بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا يحتاج الى غنيمة . 

تصنع له خيرا لا شرا كل ايام حياتها . 

 تطلب صوفا وكتانا وتشتغل بيدين راضيتين . 

هي كسفن التاجر . تجلب طعامها من بعيد . 

 وتقوم اذ الليل بعد وتعطي اكلا لاهل بيتها وفريضة لفتياتها . 

 تتأمل حقلا فتأخذه وبثمر يديها تغرس كرما . 

تنطّق حقويها بالقوة وتشدد ذراعيها . 

 تشعر ان تجارتها جيدة . سراجها لا ينطفئ في الليل 

 تفتح فمها بالحكمة وفي لسانها سنّة المعروف . 

 تراقب طرق اهل بيتها ولا تأكل خبز الكسل . 

يقوم اولادها ويطوّبونها . زوجها ايضا فيمدحها . 

بنات كثيرات عملن فضلا اما انت ففقت عليهنّ جميعا . 

 الحسن غش والجمال باطل . اما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح . 

اعطوها من ثمر يديها ولتمدحها اعمالها في الابواب

منقــــولـــــ

*​


----------



## candy shop (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

على الموضوع الراااااااائع والمميز

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> على الموضوع الراااااااائع والمميز
> 
> ...


شكراا أختنا الغاليه
مرور رااائع جداا
سلام المسيح​


----------

